# IH 2500A/3142 backhoe swing hyd leak



## Longandbald (May 29, 2018)

Am posting this for a friend who doesn't have a computer.
He has a fluid leak on the top of the swing of his 3142 backhoe attachment. Would anyone be able to help us out with a diagram and detail of how to go about replacing seals and o rings and where we could get the parts. All help is appreciated.
Thank you
LJB


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy LGB, welcome aboard the tractor forum.

Messicks does not list this backhoe, probably too old and parts may not be available. 

I found the following service manual ($64) for a 3142 backhoe that should have the information you need:

International Harvester 3142 Backhoe Attachment Service ... - Agkits


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

Most shops that rebuild hydraulic cylinders will have seals that will fit. Take the cylinder apart if you have the tools to do so and take the old seals and any O rings in the cylinder with you and they should be able to match them up. Had two seals go bad on my old out dated bat wing mower and a shop matched them up perfectly. My back hoe also had a leaking swing cylinder and the hydraulic shop matched them up also. You can also take the whole cylinder to them for rebuild. $$$. PJ


----------



## Longandbald (May 29, 2018)

Thank you guys for your replies and welcome! Nice to have quick replies as I know everyone is busy this time of the year!
I think the tractor is early 70's vintage and so the backhoe. I know that my friend does not want to spend the money on the book stating that he is not going to keep the machine very long. 
Would anyone know the procedure to take the top seal and o ring out of the swing pinion shaft?
Thanks again.
LJB


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

LBJ, The make and model of the backhoe has to be known. PJ


----------



## Longandbald (May 29, 2018)

PJ161 said:


> LBJ, The make and model of the backhoe has to be known. PJ


Hi PJ161. Not sure about make. Backhoe had International painted on it and the tags all had 40312 and U1111 on them. These same numbers were on the swing portion of it. 
I was over to see the machine the other day and told him to plug the line (suction line, I think) coming out of the top of the swing assembly to see if that would affect the amount of oil that is leaking out of the top seal of the pinion shaft. Haven't heard back from him yet. Leaking at a rate of a gallon/hr. he says. Thanks for your interest. LJB


----------

